# Systempartitionsgröße



## exa (9. März 2008)

*Systempartitionsgröße*

Hi leutz, wollte jetz mein sys installen und jetz frage ich mich, was is die optimale größe für die systempartition, nennt einfach daten für alle systeme ab winxp 32bit, dann is das in einem rutsch erledigt^^


----------



## uk3k (9. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

naja, je nach dem wie du selbige nutzt...ich zb habe generell nur das os an sich pro partition, alles andere, auch eigene dateien, temp-ordner und programme habe ich immer extra auf ner partition....

von daher bei mir: 
XP->10GiByte
Vista->15GiByte
Debian Linux->10GiByte


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

jo genau so woollt ich das machen, nur os, alles ander woanders hin, thx...

gelten die 10gb auch für xp x64???


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

jup, da xp 64 bei mir nicht deutlich größer ausgefallen ist(habs zz nicht drauf...)

am besten mit ~2.5gb -3gb für ein reines xp rechnen + driver + updates, dann reichen 10gig locker....

auf alle fälle müssen dann aber die beiden temp ordner ausgelagert werden, sonst solltest du hier doch eher auch zu 15gb greifen, weil die auslagerungsdatei alleine schonmal die 2gig grenze knacken kann....

alle ordner solltest du direct nach der installation an ne andere stelle verschieben, noch bevor du den ersten treiber installierst....

temp ordner gehen per systemeigenschaften
programme via registry

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version->ProgramFilesDir
```
eigene dateien mit rechtsklick im startmenü->eigene dateien


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

aso noch ne kleine frage, wollte ne extra partition machen für die auslagerungsdateien und temp ordener kann ich die von xpx64 und vista buissness x64 zusammen auf eine partition machen oder lieber für jede noch mal ne eigene???


----------



## Maggats (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

ich hab für xp 32 bit 20 gb.

hab früher auch immer nur 10 gb gehabt, aber mittlerweile is das ein bisschen wenig, also wie schon geschrieben 15 gb minimum


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

und was is jetz damit???  



exa schrieb:


> aso noch ne kleine frage, wollte ne extra partition machen für die auslagerungsdateien und temp ordener kann ich die von xpx64 und vista buissness x64 zusammen auf eine partition machen oder lieber für jede noch mal ne eigene???


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

ich gebe dir einfach mal meine aufteilung:

c: spiele & benchmarks 
d: windows 
e: programme, temp-ordner, eigene dateien

die temp ordner würde würde kannst du ruhig auf die gleiche partition machen, theoretisch sogar für alle os die selben benutzen, würde sie aber in einzelne unterverzeichnisse legen.
-> /winxp32/temp/ /winxp32/temp/TEMP
-> /winxp64/temp/ /winxp64/temp/TEMP

usw...

der groß geschriebene TEMP ordner is der vom lokalen benutzer, sprich ein anderer als der system-temp

spiele und programme kannste von allen os auch jeweils auf die gleiche partition legen, würde dir aber auch hier eigene unterverzeichnisse empfehlen...oder du importierst die registry einträge und uninstaller in alle os, dann brauchste zb software nur einmal installieren.

eigene dateien sollten unbedingt einzeln liegen, da du sonst probleme mit zugriffsrechten bekommen kannst

mfg


----------



## alkirk (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Ich halte meine Systempartition immer nicht ganz so klein. Aktuell hab ich C: bei 50GB. 
Einige Spiele brauchen ja zwingend auch Platz auf C z.B. Sims2. Wenn man sich viele zusatzsachen installiert sammelt sich da doch ordenlich was.
Andere erzeugen Temp Dateien.
BF2142 möchte auch zum Patchen min. 1,5GB auf C.
Also lieber mehr als zu wenig.
Mit 10GB würde bei mir nix mehr gehen.


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

wie verschiebe ich denn die temp???

und wenn ich bei win xp x64 nun (nachdem ich bei vista die auslagerungsdatei verschoben hab) auf die gleiche partition machen will wie bei vista, kommt "pagefile.sys schon vorhenden, ersetzen???"

wie kann ich das problem lösen???


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*



alkirk schrieb:


> Ich halte meine Systempartition immer nicht ganz so klein. Aktuell hab ich C: bei 50GB.
> Einige Spiele brauchen ja zwingend auch Platz auf C z.B. Sims2. Wenn man sich viele zusatzsachen installiert sammelt sich da doch ordenlich was.
> Andere erzeugen Temp Dateien.
> BF2142 möchte auch zum Patchen min. 1,5GB auf C.
> ...



temp daten, auch beim installieren von addons werden immer auf die partition ausgelagert, auf der /temp liegt.

sprich das ist hinfällig wenn man alles auslagert....

spiele wie die sims nehmen in meinem falle auch keinen platz weg, da alle relavanten pfade auf anderen datenträgern liegen. (eigene dateien, user-temp, programme....)

zum problem: sytstemeigenschaften-erweitert-systemleistung/einstellungen-erweitert-virtueller arbeitsspeicher/ändern

such dir ne andere partition aus und gut^^

das file sieht man nicht, da versteckt, frisst halt meinetwegen 4gig platz auf ner partition weg, mehr nicht.
performancezuwachs kannste unter umständen noch erreichen, wenn du die auslagerungsdatei auf eine ander physikalische partition legst....

mfg


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

ja aber er bringt doch die meldung das er schon eine hat, die is von vista, ich kann ja aber nur die partition wählen, was mach ich denn jetz

und wie man den tempordner auslagert hast du iwie unter den tisch fallen lassen


----------



## uk3k (11. März 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

sry für die temp ordner...

geht unter: system-erweitert-umgebungsvariablen. -> systemvariablen und benutzervariablen

dort kannst du alle temp ordner beliebig umverlegen...

wieviele partitionen hast du denn nun eigentlich?

wenn das mit der auslagerungsdatei garnicht gehen sollte, lass sie halt auf der systempartition, obwohl ich nicht wüsste warums nicht gehen sollte, weil wenn man 3 windowse auf eine partition kracht gehts ja auch....

mfg


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Man sollte aufpassen. Servicespacks lassen sich z.b. nich installieren wenn nicht 8GB frei sind oder so (so wars bei Vista anscheinend, hab ich in der CT gelesen).

Meine Linux Systempartitionen sind 20gb, und die Windows sind 50gb. Bei den heutigen Plattenpreisen ja kein Problem


----------



## fiumpf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*



k-b schrieb:


> Meine Linux Systempartitionen sind 20gb, und die Windows sind 50gb. Bei den heutigen Plattenpreisen ja kein Problem



50 GB für Windows ist schon arg viel, was aber auch drauf ankommt wie viel man auf C:\ installiert.
Ich finde es am besten wenn C:\ so klein wie möglich ist, also nur Windows + Programme - sonst nichts.
Eigene Dateien, Spiele etc. befinden sich auf andere Partitionen, was sich alleine schon lohnt wenn man die Systempartition mal fix defragmentieren will.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Windows + Programme + Luft zum Atmen.
So n Servicepack verlangt schon mal 8gb freien Platz.. nur das er sich installieren lässt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*



uk3k schrieb:


> von daher bei mir:
> XP->10GiByte
> Vista->15GiByte
> Debian Linux->10GiByte


15GiB sind etwas arg wenig für Vista, das reicht bei mir nichtmal fürs 'Grundos'.
Wobei man hier auch sagen muss, das es stark drauf an kommt, was man selbst für ein Vista hat, HP x32 soll ~8GiB brauchen, Ultimate x64 hingegen braucht gut 15GiB allein.

Also unter 20GiB würd ich hier nicht gehen...


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Ich würde nicht unter 30. wie schonmal geschrieben, brauchte der SP1 AFAIK (habs nur in der CT gelesen) 8GB freien Platz, sonst lässt er sich nicht entpacken. Nimm einfach 50 und gut ist, in der heutigen Zeit doch NP


----------



## Henner (25. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Wenn C: wirklich nur das System beherbergen soll, keine Programme und keine Spiele, sollten für XP 32 Bit 10 GiByte reichen. Ein sauberes XP mag viel kleiner sein, aber Auslagerungsdatei, Ruhezustands-Speicherdatei und temporäre Dateien sind nicht zu unterschätzen; wenn man zum Beispiel eine 2 GB große Demo installiert, wird der Inhalt meistens erst mal temporär auf C: entpackt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

@Henner

Ich hab hier idR 4GiB für XP, das ist verdammt eng, macht keinen Spaß.
Bei Vista hab ich 20 GiB, damit kann man durchaus einigermaßen leben, aber viel ist das nicht.

Das mit dem Temp stimmt nicht, denn das Dir kann man dahin packen wo man will, optimalerweise auf einen eigenen Datenträger (hier würd ich 'nen USB Stick empfehlen, aber einen der schnelleren Sorte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Meine XP Partition ist 13GB groß und es sind noch 5GB frei.
Vista hat 28GB zur Verfügung und belegt 18GB.


----------



## Henner (26. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Natürlich kann man Auslagerungsdatei und Temp-Verzeichnis verschieben. Standardmäßig liegt aber beides auf der Systempartition.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*

Ich kann mich erinnern, mal irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass die Performance der Programme leidet, wenn se nicht auf C: installiert sind, lasse mich auch gerne korrigieren.

Also bei mir gibts auch für VISTA x64 45 GB Platz, schon alleine die Installation meiner Adobe Creative MasterSuite belegt ja schlanke 8 GB auf C:

Und ich hab auch nicht die Muße, sämtliche Programme wie Nero etc., den Arbeitscache umzustellen, der ja standardmäßig auf C: liegt, d.h., kopierst du ne DVD legt er dir ja temporär noch zusätzliche 4,3 GB auf C: ab.

Also bei mir sieht das so aus:

C: 45 GB
D: Games 425 GB
E: Media 470 GB
F: Backups 250 GB

Hab 2 x 500 GB + eine weitere mit 250 GB drin


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Systempartitionsgröße*



XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, mal irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass die Performance der Programme leidet, wenn se nicht auf C: installiert sind, lasse mich auch gerne korrigieren.


Eher ein Performancegewinn wenn C und das Laufwerk mit den Programmen auf einer anderen Platte ist


----------

